# Travel updates



## Sean K

I've been in Peru for nine weeks now and it's going better than expected. 

Miraflores is quite a nice area and we have an apartment right on the cliff looking over the ocean. Being on the 16th floor gives a fantastic 270 degree view of the ocean and around to the central part of Lima. However, being on the 16th floor wasn't that great during the earthquake! 

I haven't had the chance to get out of Lima yet for any touring but will get around to it. I've been here before and have seen everything, so there's no rush. Planning on a 2 week tour in late October which will take in Lake Titicaca, Cuzco, Machu Picchu and the Amazon. Should a great trip. 

Daily routine is generally:

0845 - 1015: Spanish lessons
1015 - 1200: Chores, play on the computer
1200 - 1400: Lunch
1400 - 1700: Study, or write
1700 - 2400: Dinner and market watch

I normally jump on randomly to play on ASF as well. 

Weekends are a blurr of Pisco Sours and Chilean Vino. :alcohol: 

Will update with anything of interest.....

Just have to put a picture of Machu Picchu up here. The reason why most tourists come to Peru, or South America for that matter.


----------



## prawn_86

awesome pic kennas, south america is definety on my travel list to be ticked off.


----------



## theasxgorilla

I'm lost for words.  What a picture...definately one for the list.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

I am happy you are enjoying it there Kennas.
What are you writing?


----------



## Sean K

Hi Snake. Been tapping out a book for the past 18 months. It's about religion, humanity, and the meaning of life, disguised as a travel book. It's pretty ordinary. More for self interest than anything else. Kennas


----------



## Sean K

I didn't take this, but I like it.

Going back for my second trip next month.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit

Great picture!!

Its on my list, i do hope i get there..................


----------



## moneymajix

Nice pic. Was there a few years ago. It surprised me at the time that there was nothing in the way of someone damaging or destroying the site. Not much in the way of security.


----------



## nomore4s

You must be enjoying it over there Kennas, you give yourself a 2 hour lunch, lucky b@stard


----------



## Sean K

Had a 3 hour lunch today.


----------



## Joe Blow

I'm going to try for a 4 hour lunch just to see if it's possible.


----------



## Sean K

Had a 3 and 1/2 hour lunch with Pisco's and friends and I think we will be struggling with 4 hours. Untidy!! :alcohol:


----------



## Sean K

My life is pretty much one big holiday at the moment, but I'm on the road right now and having FUN! 

I was lucky enough to spend last weekend in Puerto Moldanado which is a small town on the bend of a couple of rivers that are the source of the Amazon. The area itself is classified as the Amazon region so that's good enough for me! The Amazon!!!

Had a great weekend and got to see all the stuff you would expect including; Caimans, anacondas, tirantulas, macaws, and lots of monkeys!

I'm now in Puno and head over the border to La Paz, Bolivia, tomorrow for a short visit. Haven't been to Bolivia before so should be fun.

I've been to Puno before so no need to sight/site see. I'm lucky enough to be in a hotel with CNBC and I'm steeling wireless from somewhere....

Here's a little Caiman we floated by.....cute little fella! They grow to 5m though.


----------



## prawn_86

Do they still have that prison tour operating in Bolivia? 

Strange country that one...


----------



## moneymajix

Sounds great, mate.


----------



## Sean K

The top one is around US$600K and the second one $880K.

Sorry the quality of the second picture isn't that great, had to GIFF it to get it on.

I'd be happy to chip in $200K, anyone interested?


----------



## prawn_86

I'll throw in 2k to pay for a tree


----------



## moneymajix

Doesn't look very big. Bit concerned about global warming. Sea levels rise, and it's 'where did my island go?'.

I would prefer an island closer to Australia, too.


----------



## Sean K

They're both off the coast of Honduras in some of the best fish viewing coral reefs on the planet. Global warming may sink them in 100 years, but it's the hurracanes each year which are the concern. That's why they're cheap!!!

Rach and I are going to buy one in the next year or so, or at least a beach house on Utila or Roatan, where we'll spend 3-6 months of the year escaping the Melbourne winter. We're both Dive Masters so happy to look after you in the water swimming with the fishes.....



$2K will get you at least one palm tree Prawn. Maybe even a bed for a few weeks....


----------



## moneymajix

Good luck to you both.

Sounds like a nice lifestyle. 

I don't know if you missed this piece of recent news... Melbourne is predicted to become Australia's largest city in years to come. Gold Coast to overtake Adelaide as no. 5.


----------



## prawn_86

Cheers Kennas,

I have my open water dive cert so i'd happily tag along for a few dives too


----------



## justjohn

geez Kennas i hope these photos were taken at high tide


----------



## Sean K

LOL. No that's it. They've got a hundred years left at least. Maybe 200.


----------



## Sean K

Ive been spending Christmas and New Year in Columbia with the better half and a friend from Melbs. 

We had Christmas in Cartagena and are now in a little fishing village near Santa Marta called Taganga and New Year celebrations are about to begin. Tomorrow we head back to Cartagena and a flight to Bogota for 3 days before heading to Ecuador for a month.

This is my second trip here, the last 3 years ago, and its been just as much fun, if not better, having the previous experience to build on.

Highlights...

Women. Columbian women are surely the best looking and most well endowed on the planet.
Rum. Rum. Rum.
The Old City of Cartagena is up there as one of the most picturesque cities in the world.
The people. Probably the friendliest I have met anywhere, apart from Aussies and Kiwis.
Local product. Cheap and tasty.
Safety. Its safe here, bring the kids.
Fresh fish, fresh fish, fresh fish. Yum, yum.

Lowlights....

Computers without the bloody at symbol.
Computers without the apostrophe button working.
It is fvcking HOT, HOT, HOT!!

Put it on the next world tour!!


----------



## Sean K

We arrived in Quito a few days ago from Columbia and have settled into our hotel in Mariscal, the trendy part of town. 

Initial impressions are that this is a great city!

Could be the nicest I've been to in Latin America actually.

We're in Quito because Rach has an office here and she's working here for the month before we head back to Lima. 

While here we'll be doing a little bit of exploring on Rach's days off and this will include a trip to the Galapagos, departing Thurday. We're on a 5 day trip and I'm very excited about it. It's been a long time dream to visit the islands and see the wild life. 

Photos will follow.


----------



## moneymajix

Interesitng about the city. 

Next trip to S. America intend to visit Ecuador and Argentina.


----------



## Joe Blow

Am looking forward to the photos of the Galapagos Islands!

Hope you and Rach enjoy yourselves! Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Sean K

Can`t wait to send some phots, this place is amazing. 

 

Getting so close to nature is quite unique. 


Back in Quito tomorrow night, your Tuesday morning I think. Hopefully no one has jumped off any roof tops from Mondays inevitabke carnage. Ouch.


----------



## Sean K

Some photos here. Too large to get on ASF.


----------



## alankew

Nice pic Kennas but you would think with such a great view the builders would get a move on and finish off damned quick.Just looks like an ugly building site with a great view at the moment!


----------



## Sean K

LOL. I have some better photos actually. Will exchange one up there.

Um, no, tried, by too big. Go to my blog for better photos.


----------



## Sean K

Flew to Quito in Ecuador yesterday and will be here for 2 weeks. It's nice to get out of Lima as the weather there is crappo at the moment. It's the time of the year when a sea fog rolls in called the 'Garua', and covers the coast. It NEVER rains, but you are effectively walking through water. Living on the 16th floor of a apartment building makes it feel like living in the clouds. Sounds interesting, but it makes life pretty dull! And wet.

Love Quito. The city is set in a valley at the foot of an extinct volcano and surrounded by mountains up to 5000m. It's the second highest capital in SA after La Paz. Unfortunately, we're  not in our regular hotel that has good wireless and I have to spend a couple of days working out of Cafe's. 

While here I'm hoping to get to see something new. Haven't been to Cotopaxi yet, which is an active volcano in the south. May go for the weekend. 

Here's a pic of Quito with Cotopaxi in the distant background.


----------



## JTLP

Yikes! That looks fantastic Kennas.

I'm heading to Mexico in December (not as far south as you!) but am hoping to get a feel for Central/South American Cultures. Have you ever been? Any recommendations?

Also thinking about a connecting flight to the Caribbean...worth it?


----------



## Joe Blow

Sensational! Would love to get there!


----------



## Sean K

Yes, pretty place.

JTC, I've travelled through most of Mexico and CA. Mexico is my favourite country in the world. Will send highlights when I have a bit more time.


----------



## JTLP

Thanks Kennas, would really appreciate it.

I'm a little bit daunted at the size of Mexico...but just the surrounds make it worthwhile for me to bite the bullet.


----------



## Sean K

You could do Mexico justice in a month I think. The route I'd take is: Mexico City, visit Teotihuacan, head south east to Oaxaca and see Monte Alban, then to San Cristobal de la Casas (best colonial town), then to Palenque and the jungle ruins (best ruins imo - stay in the jungle near the ruins - awesome) then to the Caribbean coast, starting at Tulum for a couple of days and visit the beach ruins, move up to Playa del Carman (a bit Americanised but a happenin beach town), if you are into diving dive the Cenotes (fresh water caves from Playa) and/or ferry over to Cozumel (amazing visibility 50m +), for something a little quieter you could go to Isla Mujeres (although starting to get developed), then head to Chichen Itza (most famous Mayan temple and one of the new 7 wonders) and then to Merida and fly out. You could skip Merida and fly out of Cancun. I think that's the highlights.


----------



## Sean K

Hello blog readers!!

I'm off to Cuzco tomorrow, the navel of the world, for about 2 weeks.

Will be having Christmas, doing the Inca Trail and then having New Years there.

Was in Columbia last year, and I hope this year is as half as much fun!

I hope you guys all have a great Christmas and New Years and we make a motza in 2009. Fingers double crossed...eeeek!

:xmaswave:xmastree:chimney


----------



## Miner

Belated Happy New Year  Sean to you and your family

I was overseas for 4 weeks and deliberately stayed away from Internet just to test my patience. It was hard

Any way I am  wondering if rare earth would be of your interest and what do you think of LYC ?

Regards


----------



## Sean K

Have followed ARU but not LYC. Probably haven't as it hasn't really been a trendy commod to follow unlike IO, or U, or CSG for example where people jumping on the bandwagon can create significant gains. Will have a look though, cheers. 

Hope you had a great holiday!


----------



## investorpaul

Ha I wish i owned an island


----------



## Sean K

Counting down the days to a little holiday in Mexico in May. 

Taking 4 weeks off to have a bit of a break, but to also do some research for a travel company my wife and I are thinking of starting. 

Spending the whole time on the Yukatan Peninsula south of Cancun, mainly around Playa del Carmen. 

While it's a 'holiday' from Peru, I'll probably still be on the net during the evenings, pending wifi, and tequila. 

Will probably be updating my blogspot blog with photos and stories.

Whoohooo!

Love Mexico!!!


----------



## nomore4s

Man you got the life you b@stard

Suppose it makes up for being a bombers supporter:


----------



## shag

just what i thought, research, like f#$%....
u could do some research on those awesome sinkholes tho, just dont do a sheck exley and don't come back up like most of those cave divers sadly. i guess for most, its how they'd want to go anyway.

a 'little' holiday too, i'd hate to see what a long one entails...


----------



## Sean K

I've been diving in the sinkholes, or cenotes. Awesome visability. Nice experience but don't need to do it again. Not enough colourful fishes to say hi to. 

I'm hoping the whalesharks are swimming by earlier than normal. Haven't managed to swim with one yet...


----------



## shag

talking of sharks, i was going for a beach cray dive, and this big thing with a fin came up real close like. that was enough, i was out of there real quick.
anyway, later i learnt the dirty locals had a pet dolphin they swam with and kept it real quiet. the poor thing was lucky i didnt get the old 308 onto it.
re cenotes, i assume its the pure serenity that does it. all divers know how different and peaceful underwater is, but some is 'paradise'.
that freediving they r doing(depth records) is compelling too.


----------



## Sean K

Hmm, The way things are looking now May in Mexico might have to be amended.

Looks like travelling from Panama to Honduras might be Plan B.


----------



## Sean K

Peru has it's first case of Pig Cough and they've cancelled all flights into and out of Mexico. So, plans delayed. F*ck it!


----------



## Sean K

Well, taken the plunge and we're off to Cancun tonight. No piggie flu about there, so all's good. Might get some cheap accommodation. Won't be hearing much from me for the next month. I'll either be in the water diving with fishes, laying in a hammock under a coconut tree, or in a swing chair hanging from the roof of a bar on the beach drinking margaritas! Whoohoo!!


----------



## Sean K

Updated my blogspot on my first 2 days of travel.

www.thesurvivalimperative.blogspot.com


----------



## nomore4s

Just had a look at some of the photos, your certainly doing it tough you bastard.

It looks very nice though.


----------



## prawn_86

Make sure you upload a few over on the travel forum too.

Have fun with the tequila


----------



## Sean K

Will do Prawn.

Not too much wifi here which is a shame. Some in the hotel reception but not the room. Found one cafe which has free stuff and good for doing some admin.

Unfortunately the sun sets here at 7.30pm which is right when the market starts, which is making it hard to keep on top of market activity. And I'm too full of tequila by the time sun set drinks are over to do a market check....

A month of no short term trading by the look. 

Damn holidays!!!!


----------



## Sean K

Updated blog.

First day Playa del Carmen

http://thesurvivalimperative.blogspot.com/


----------



## Sean K

Currently resting up from the hot midday Merida sun in our hotel, and checking the news. 

Merida is quite a nice city, but maybe getting too much traffic through it's little streets now. 

Had a good business meeting today with a lawyer and an accountact about setting up a travel company here. Was all in Spanish, which was fun.

Going on a tour to Chichen Itza tomorrow (one of the New Wonders) and back to Playa del Carmen and probably on the ferry to the island of Cozumel. One of the best dive sites in the world. We'll be taking a week to relax there and do a few dives before moving on.

Getting a nice tan happening at the moment.


----------



## Sean K

1. Me and a Singapore Major in the country side.
2. Commander Sector West (second I worked for), RSM (No3) and Driver.
3. Commander (No1) and RSM (No1)
4. NZ Haka at their HQ in Suai.
5. PTE Manning Memorial in Timor


----------



## shag

thanks mate, timor is one of the few south pacific spots i havnt been too. but then must be grt going to a country in the millitary in the respect u see the real guts of it.
what the pics dont show is the heat i presume, looks dry.
a kiwi got shot from memory or some skirmish.
its good to see australasia being more proactive in our back door.


----------



## Sean K

I went to the spot the Kiwi died. There is a memorial there and I took a photo of the Kiwi CO at the time after he placed a poppy on it. Will delete one of the photos above and replace it with that.

Is a sad tail.

His patrol (I think a Section) group were approaching the top of this feature which is practically on the border with West Timor, when they started to receive fire. The Section returned fire and the militia then started throwing hand grenades down the hill on top of them. PTE Manning was seriously injured and could not move. The rest of the Section started laying down fire and firing RPGs (I think 66's) into the top of the hill, but the Militia (and probably Kopassus) had a significant advantage. There was no way they could get back to him to assist. I hope he died on the hill, but I think they may have got him still alive. Pretty ugly stuff. Was pretty emotional for me being there, along with the Kiwi patrol I was with.


----------



## Sean K

I just dug this up from a web search:

*Indonesian special forces 'killed UN peace-keeper in East Timor'*
By Richard Lloyd Parry and Joanna Jolly in Dili

Friday, 4 August 2000

A United Nations peace-keeper who died in East Timor last month was shot by former members of the Indonesian special forces under the noses of the Indonesian authorities, military sources in Dili say.

Private Leonard Manning,from New Zealand, was killed on 24 July after an attack on East Timor's border with Indonesia that showed all the hallmarks of a military ambush carried out by trained soldiers.

In a sweep of the area after the attack, UN forces found a backpack containing military rations and survival equipment, as well as a shirt bearing the insignia of Kopassus, the special forces, which established a murderous reputation in the 24 years after the Indonesian invasion of East Timor in 1975.

They also found the body of Private Manning, whose throat had been cut and his ears severed, another Kopassus trademark. The uniforms worn by the attackers were plain green rather than the more common camouflage style, and they also wore balaclavas, rather than the motley assortment of headgear that are favoured by the civilian militiamen.


----------



## shag

i remember it now
i suspect the press was told to keep it down as it got little press for a country desperate for news(fairfax owns all bar one broadsheets and major papers).
thats the time u need yr f111's on the coast on an aircraft carrier with tanks of napalm(being burnt is meant to be one of the worst ways to die or maimed).
at least he didnt die in vain, despite the sorded history at least east timor seems deemed to be 'free', plus the poorly equiped nz defence force used his death to get new lav's quickly, unfortunately those overpriced, rediculously complex, european ones. under a strong and very pacifist labour government.
but still bugger all remember the dead, life comes along and u have to move on.
if/when new zealand finds significant oil and gas in at least one of the eight sedimentary basins it has that are relatively to totally unexplored, u wonder if it will ever get its strike airforce again. all it really has is cannon fodder. i say this in respect to the recent australian policy. 
most new zealanders dont realise how close the place got to being lost in WWII or that australia was bombed etc.


----------



## Sean K

Australia and NZ have probably the closest Defence relationship on the planet. The only slight has been your nuclear policy which resulted in the ANZUS treaty practically watered down to a AUS treaty. Our major TS Defence plans still call on each country to support one another. When you have 100 JSF in Australia, and the US in front of us, you're covered.


----------



## Sean K

On the first day of a 2 week vacation in Chile.

Doing part of an Intrepid trip from Santiago to Pucon and Puerto Varas and then holding up there for a few days to relax. 

Very tiring first day, had 2 hours sleep last night due to trading late and an early flight.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sean K

Had a great time back in Pucon. I love that place!! 

Currently in Puerto Varas in Patagonia. PV sits on the side of a lake with numerous volcanos off to the west in the Andes. Absolutely stunning.

Photos too big for ASF.

See Blog:

www.thesurvivalimperative.blogspot.com


----------



## Sean K

Chile holiday done. 

Scores:

Scenery 10 (Southern Andes and the Lakes District are hard to beat)
Wine 8 (Not as good as Oz, but cheaper)
Food 7 (World's best empanadas and salmon)
Smoking -5 (Come on, even Greece has public no smoking areas!)
Club Sandwich 0 (didn't find one - even in the nice hotels - losers)
Drivers 9 (Cars give way to people even away from zebra crossings)
People 7 (Friendly but have a funny accent)
Overall 7 (Awesome country let down by antiquated smoking laws and a serious lack of Club Sandwiches)

Back home to Lima in the morning.


----------



## shag

i doubt tthe salmon is that good. i'd guess nz has best salmon in world. the massive, unique, canterbury braided rivers have awesome free run plus farmed woppers.
and the marborough sounds farms some awesome ones. but the golden bay, pupu springs farmed fellows r likely the best in the world.
take a speargun and take a few home. a net works good too, but not as subtle. more subtle as jelly/powergell tho.
its all been tried and tested. positive results.
the jelly isnt grt on the flesh tho apparently. they tend to swim or sit in pools that are too deep to shoot them. sadly.

bloody smokers, no excuse for them to do it anywhere bar in their house, with the doors shut and not outside. we r working on it in sydney. even my 70yo gardener kicked the habit, cold turky, no namby pamby patches.

sold my mel just before the rise, pissed me off.


----------



## Sean K

Shame about the MEL sell shag, I was a second way from ditching them too.

I think Chile is rated 1 in the world for salmon and 2 for trout. I do know NZ pride themselves on their fishes, but you definately have some competition.


----------



## shag

i double posted sorry and cant delete, so am typing over. excuse-stupidly slow vodafone temp net connection.
hope yr trip was grt, hot in sydney.
the fishers catch enormous fellas in the rivers like the rangitata. on a blind lure cast.
i dont/never had the skill for freshwater rod fishing. nor patience, hence the shooter comming out etc. i have a pic for evidence. i gave the brown a chance to take my handmade bumblebee lure, but the shooter had to 'catch' him. a nickel spinner i believe. 
we were hungry too, trout on rice a la cart or such. shot a goat for food same day, but it stunk so bad i kicked it into the river.
cheers mate.


----------



## Sean K

Hi there! 

Not many read this, but for those that do, (particularly shag  )I'm going on a holiday. 

Had enough of moderating idiots and being smashed for it. 

For anyone that wants to contact me:

sean@maxwellcapital.com.au

Cheers,
kennas


----------



## Gurgler

Ok may email you soon,

Gurgler
(reading often, just not contributing!)


----------



## prawn_86

All the best K. Drop over to ATF if your ever online


----------



## grace

Hey Kennas, every time I log in I look for your blog and I read it all with interest.  Keep up the good work on reporting your trading performance and in making sure the site is well policed!  Plenty of us do care!  Some just won't tell you.


----------



## swm79

All the best brother.

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Miner

Hi Sean

I am sure you and ASF can not be isolated even you are on holiday.


Have  a great holiday and spend some money so that you return to stock market more aggressively

Miner


----------



## Sean K

Hi gents, I've gone on a permanent holiday as a Mod but will be back posting as one of you again very shortly. Looking forward to racking up some infractions for abusing Hot Cockers ...


----------



## Sean K

Well, actually Chichi is a town just close by to where I'm headed: Antigua and San Pedro Sula in Guetamala. 

Will be spending a week there before bussing to Copan on the border with Honduras and then moving on to the coast and catching a ferring to Roatan, one of the Bay Islands which has some awesome Caribbean diving. 

Two and a bit weeks of pure holiday!


----------



## Gurgler

Hey great to hear from you, Sean.

Have a relaxing and stimulating time over the holiday break - not sure if 'holiday' is the correct term to use in your case; I realise it's tough work for you!

All the best for 2010!


----------



## Sean K

Thanks gurgler, all the best to you for Christmas and the New Year!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Sean K

Well, it's been an awesome two and a half years, but time to go back to reality.

Tomorrow is my last Monday in Peru. In fact, everything I do this week is a 'last of'. Very sad.

When I head back to Australia I do not know how much time I will be spending on the computer, or on ASF, but I really hope that I can be here and keep in touch with the friends I have made through this computer and ASF.

I am still completely out of the market and every time I watch a Marc Faber / Pete Schiff / Jim Rogers interview I smile. 

My only 'investment' plans are to buy an apartment in Melbs when we return as a weekend home for my wife and I when we return from Sydney to see family and friends once a month. We're also planning to buy a piece of land in Roatan, Honduras, with sun set views as a long term investment for our retirement: 6 months Melbs and 6 months Roatan....

Will be keeping in touch with you guys!

Cheers,
SK


----------



## Miner

All the best Sean and back to Australia o spend time between  two best Cities.

If you happen to be in Perth or passing through Perth please let me know. I would like to say hello to you in person. 

I will send my contact details through PM

Regards


----------



## Sean K

Hi Miner,
I will be in Perth at some point so we will meet!
And, you know you have a place to crash in Bondi, or Cronulla - My 2 preferred beach places for the next year or so. 
Cheers, Sean


----------



## prawn_86

My vote is for Bondi Sean, a bit closer to us  

Let me know when you get to Syd and what your aussie mobile # will be


----------



## Sean K

Will probably be Bondi prawn. Will be a nicer commute to Paddington for me. I do really like Cronulla though. It's like a little resort town, and not as busy as the eastern beaches. Plus, can get an equivalent apartment for about 100 bucks a week cheaper.


----------



## outback

Major lifestyle changes ahead for you Sean. (no pun intended, well sorta) Must have been a terrific experience, I'm sure you will have some great memoirs to write.


----------



## Sean K

Peru has been great, and we could have keep living overseas for some time, but I'm missing some really important things in life, which ended up swaying the decision: family and friends. When it comes down to it, the most important things we can have. I think after we re-connect though, we'll probably be off again...lol


----------



## Sean K

Been home a week and it's so nice to be back in Melbourne.

Things I like:


No cars tooting at you to get your attention.
Car drivers sticking to their lanes and following traffic signals.
Not having to negotiate every friggin taxi ride.
Not being on guard about being robbed at any moment. 
Smiling when I walk past a bank that does not have a security guard and a cop on the front door.
Trusting people.
The green!!!
Coffee, that is actually coffee.
Being served at a cafe with 'what can I get you, mate?'
Going to the MCG with my brother.
Footy and cricket.
Four seasons. Experienced them all already.
Family.
Babysitting my nieces.
Friends.
I could go on, the list is endless.


----------



## Miner

Congratulations mate
Woods are good for greenies
But civilisation is still better
Hope you will enjoy Melbourne more and more and ultimately take the cap of the favourite footy team as well


----------



## Sean K

Certaily will enjoy my 4 weeks in Melbs, Miner. Great seeing faily and friends. Off to Sydney on 1 March which will be the next adventure. Hope to find a nice apartment with some Bondi Beach views. Hard to come by and bloody expensive.


----------



## outback

Never mind, give it a month and you will be sane again and the rose coloured mist will ckear. :


----------



## Sean K

LOL. Yes, I'll probably be wanting to go back to Peru for a nice little cuy with some rice and potatos.


----------



## Miner

Why not buy some gold laden earth (nuggets) from Peru and sell them at a premium at Sydney market? Just make sure the quarantine people pass them as dirt or some sort of archaelogical products and customs do not chase you for tax to treat them as gold.

You will buy few flats overlooking bondi beach


----------



## Sean K

Should have bought some gold when I was in Venezuela in Santa Ana just over the border from Brazil. Gotta be the biggest black market town on the planet. 

How about this one:

In Brazil, Petrol is like 'normal' prices. About a dollar a litre, or whatever. 10km over the border, in Santa Ana, Petrol is about 20c a litre. 

As a Santa Anian, why would you work when you can fill up your tank a couple of times a day and drive over the border and 5 x your money? No one worked, they just sit all day in a massive queue for the petrol, with the Army guarding the station and taking their cut...

But back to the topic. Had agreat day with family for breakfast and friends for dinner. Need to do a few extra pushups tomorrow...


----------



## Sean K

Well, I take back everything I ever said about Sydney. This is a great city and I think Melbournians are completely biased in there opinion that this place has no heart.

It has to have the most specular setting in the world. I flew in late this afternoon under a blue sky and it's unbeatable. I've travelled a little bit, and there is no better fly-in to a state capital. 

And while we all know it's beautiful, after almost 2 months of living in the city, it has a heart. It's pumping hard in several places. 

I've been living in hotels and the Vic Barracks Officers Mess the past few weeks but move into a new pad on Bondi Beach this week. Can't wait!!!


----------



## JTLP

Happy times for you indeed.

Melbourne born and raised but now living in Sydney for work...I can see the positives and negatives in both. But Melbourne will always have it over Sydney. The widest the roads get here is 2 lanes =P

Sydney do have some of the most amazing inner city beaches though...you just can't compare anything to them. And this late autumn weather surely beats the pants off those blusterly Melbourne morns...

Kennas...where were you born and raised?


----------



## Sean K

Lived my first 21 years in Melbs. Moved to QLD for 6 months and then joined the Army. Was posted to: Sydney, Rwanda, Portsea, Point Cook, Darwin, Albury Wodonga, East Timor, Sydney, then went backpacking for a year, Melbourne for 2, then Peru for 3, and now back in Sydney. 

I'll be moving back to Latin America next I think.


----------



## shag

yes i agree re flyin and eastern n northern sydney beaches. a couple mins from cbd too.

harbour too. with tinnie u r made, and i come from arguably nz's most scenic area. i went back and all it gave me was yr of semi depession.

i love it how the 'heat' hits u when u leave the airport too, a bit of global warming and it would b near perfect.

the near endless sun too.


----------



## Sean K

Have bought a little apartment in Melbourne for when we are down there...

Nice view!


----------



## Miner

Great acquistion at right time
Congratulations.
I will contact you for shor term renting when I travel to Melbourne
Just kidding - don' t get stressed


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

Nice one Kennas. 
What's the location?


----------



## grace

If you send me a spare key, I promise I will water your plants once a year.
Nice view too!


----------



## Sean K

All ASF friends welcome to water plants and drink beer on the balcony any time!

It's in Fitzroy about 3k from town.


----------



## Miner

Wish you and your family, friends and well wishers a fantastic New Year with GFC free and no additional GST, with the synergy of peace, happiness, wealth and without stress.

Good to learn the location and offer for watering the plants

How can I get the access card / keys for the car park and accommodation to water the plants. No worry I will have my beer, stubbie holder and watering can with me 

Cheers


----------



## Sean K

Thank you Miner, I think late Feb will be the house warming.... 

I do have spare stubbie holder if required...


----------



## Sean K

Flying up to Cairns this afternoon to Cairns for a week of diving. Yay! 

Using FF points to fly Business Class, going out to the Kangaroo Destroyer boat on the reef for 2 nights then back to the Shangri La at the Marina for a couple of nights. Then maybe back out on the boat depending on the weather.

Love holidays and diving with the fishes!


----------



## Miner

Sean

I suppose with so much of flood water in Qld the required QF points for business class flights should be discounted to the level of economy flights.

Any way Cairns is a lovely place so long it does not rain when you arrive.


----------



## Sean K

Hi Miner. 

Had a great week up here. Only one day of bad weather on the reef otherwise fine. The Kangaroo Explorer wasn't as good as I remember but the diving sites were ok. We decided to go out on another live aboard for 3 days as the weather was holding up. We chose OceanQuest which was 200 bucks more expensive but was well worth it. A much nicer boat, great food, better room and bed, good crew and service. The diving sites were ok but the vis was ordinary due to the rainy season. 

Came back to the Shangri La last night and we were upgraded to a suite which was very nice but not required. More room than we need really. Nicer balcony views of the marina though. 

Back on Qantas this afternoon for return to Sydney....

Sean


----------



## shag

so what u use up there, obviously not a 7mm(tho that padding, twice over parts does affort grt protection when the waves get like a good day on bondi and you are in the rock ledges). its so shallow i guess u use tank after tank.
liked the look of yr unit down south, i wasnt sure if u had followed the big money and managed to pick up something reasonable out here.
the swiss grand will go up soon if the hotel block sells well next door-march eta, tho its a whole block.....


----------



## Sean K

shag;bt3071 said:
			
		

> so what u use up there, obviously not a 7mm(tho that padding, twice over parts does affort grt protection when the waves get like a good day on bondi and you are in the rock ledges). its so shallow i guess u use tank after tank.
> liked the look of yr unit down south, i wasnt sure if u had followed the big money and managed to pick up something reasonable out here.
> the swiss grand will go up soon if the hotel block sells well next door-march eta, tho its a whole block.....



 I had my 3mm and wifey wore a 3mm plus a 1mm vest/hoodie. I could have worn my vest/hood as well and been just that little more comfy.

I will never dive around Sydney again without a dry suit. It's just not enjoyable.

We pick up the keys to the Melbourne pad this weekend. Whoohoo!! Move in the following weekend. 

We've mixed emotions at the moment because we started the process of looking at Melbs to buy the long term dream home but we have now been so happy living in Bondi... We love it! At the moment I would have been more happy buying a nice apartment over the beach here. Would have cost $500k more I suppose...

But, family and long time friends are in Melbs, and we will have those views until we croak...


----------



## Miner

Hi Kennas

Just checking if your house warming party is over now ?
Last time you mentioned around February 2011.
Not finding you to have taken  the same level of enthusiams in updating  your blog now a days .
May be your stay in Australia became demotivating factor to add up for others


----------



## Sean K

Miner;bt3077 said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas
> 
> Just checking if your house warming party is over now ?
> Last time you mentioned around February 2011.
> Not finding you to have taken  the same level of enthusiams in updating  your blog now a days .
> May be your stay in Australia became demotivating factor to add up for others



No house warming party as yet, but have had a few people over. It's taken some time to have new furniture delivered (took 6 weeks for couches made and delivered) and I have been away quite a bit. In the UK at the moment, return next week just in time to watch Essendon beat Collingwood at The G.... eeeek

I'll attach a couple of iPhone photos from a 'Beer Can Chicken' night with close friends and family.


----------



## Sean K

Happy Chicken sitting on a VB



Cooked Chicken on a VB about to be sliced and diced



Chicken with family



Chicken at Sun Set


----------



## Sean K

I've been in the UK over the past 2 weeks at a conference and visiting some interesting places.

Started in Edinburgh for a week, down to York for a couple of days and now in Guildford. 

Really is a very beautiful region, with lots of old stuff.

Highly recommended. 

Will post photos and score card soon.


----------



## Sean K

Back home now in Bondi.

Have slept 2 hours since Thursday night... eeeeek!

Report developing on my blogspot.


----------



## kingcarmleo

Looks awesome!


----------



## Joe Blow

172 views and no comments! Hope the beer can chook tasted great and that you had a nice bottle of plonk to go with it!


----------



## Sean K

Joe Blow;bt3086 said:
			
		

> 172 views and no comments! Hope the beer can chook tasted great and that you had a nice bottle of plonk to go with it!



Beer Can Chicken musn't be that interesting, or Google likes the words 'beer' and 'can'. 

I do highly recommend it.

Next time you're in Melbs or Sydney yell out. Will have a fine chook cooked with a beer up it's @rse for you!


----------



## Sean K

kingcarmleo;bt3085 said:
			
		

> Looks awesome!



 Thank you King! Heading to The Deck right now actually. 

Have spent about 4 days there since taking possession...

Good value for money I reckon!!! eeeeeeek


----------



## Sean K

I'm off to PNG in a few days. 

Just visiting Port Moresby to do an assessment of their Health Services and making recommendations on the way forward. 

Will take some photos and report.


----------



## Sean K

Very interesting time in PNG. 

Was just in there visiting their health facilities but got a very good feel for the country at the moment and they have some challenges. 

Major problem is that their PM his still in Singapore after complicated surgery about 6 weeks ago and doesn't seem to be coming back.

Massive power vacuum could ensure.

The current tribal and political parties are well out of consensus. 



Trouble seems to be looming.


----------



## Sean K

Sorry, it's been a while since we were aboard, and I didn't provide a lot of detail on this one.

Summary is that I think we found the best value for money diving on the GBR.

We've now been to Cairns about 6 times and been on 6 different live-aboard dive boats and we think OceanQuest wins!

Apart from visiting the same dive site a couple of times the boat, professionalism, equipment, staff, and food far surpass similarly priced boats.  

We went back out on Kangaroo Destroyer and it's really lost it's charm. Not sure what has happened there, but the staff were vacant and the food was crap! A few years ago I thought it was exceptional value for money but now it's just cheap.

Anyone wanting to stay somewhere nice before or after a dive trip: Shangri La at the marina. We've stayed there the past 3 times in Cairns and very good!


----------



## Sean K

Michael Somare's son was a leading contender for power but he has been implicated in some corruption. 

The current stand in PM was a chance but today it was reported that his son had been arrested for murder. 

The two main tribal powers of PNG (Sepik and Highlanders) continue to negotiate who will eventually rule.


----------



## Sean K

Going back to OceanQuest in the coming months and probably for 7 days to really get into it. 

http://www.diversden.com.au/oq.htm

The other option is Spirit of Freedom on their 7 day trip. Looks awesome!

http://www.spiritoffreedom.com.au/

Really, the GBR is some of the best diving in the world. Relatively expensive for those coming from overseas but for Aussies, amazing stuff!!


----------



## Sean K

Next diving trip now looks to be Cook Islands (mainly for the vistas) or perhaps Sidapan Island in Malaysia. Looks to be one of the best dive sites in the world!! 

Will be there at Christmas I think..


----------



## Sean K

Since last post things have changed. Heading to Malaysia and Thailand in 2 weeks. Will report on the diving.


----------



## Sean K

Off to Malaysia and Thailand for 4 weeks starting next Saturday. 

Will be in touch.


----------



## Sean K

Boarding 'The Junk' in 3 hours.

Story to date here:

http://www.thesurvivalimperative.blogspot.com/

Will add it in here when I have the time...


----------



## shag

im wondering if the junk sunk...given comments or sans such...
bit like the market i guess. all go, sideways, mine anyway.
if u wernt married id wonder if 'lost' somewhere else in thailand.
a club sammi like comparison would b great, better than waiting to see if bhp n co will ever break out of bounds anyway. 
im still waiting for c aitkins 70's type v shaped boom. rather like fat profits market commentary week after week while the market collapsed during the gfc 1. kids will b kids i guess.
buy hi, sell low sort of rational or wait decades.
cheers


----------



## Sean K




----------



## Joules MM1

+ 1

beyond words


----------



## Sean K

Joules MM1;bt3257 said:
			
		

> + 1
> 
> beyond words




From the living room.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Wow where's this kennas?


----------



## Sean K

From my balcony, Bondi Beach. The best sun rise I have seen, anywhere, even over the outback. Amazing colours, taken with an iPhone, undoctored.


----------



## Sean K

You MUST visit this place!


----------



## Joe Blow

Looks amazing!


----------



## Sean K

Yes, you must add it to a stopover between Europe and Oz, Joe. You have to pay for wifi though..... Why do 5 star hotels make you pay for wifi and cheap @rse backpacker not? Huh??


----------



## ThingyMajiggy

Wow looks incredible! I'm adding it to my list


----------



## Sean K

I've been in Singa for 2 weeks now with work. I've only had limited opportunity to get out and about and get on the net so my overall opinion is still in train. 

This is my 4th visit here, but the longest. Like for most others, it's a stepping stone, not a place to stop. Why stop here?

I've now had a good couple of days to walk around a get to know the place and I'm still unsure. Really confused in fact.


----------



## Sean K

Went to Changi Chapel / Museum today. Wow, what a shakeup. It's hard to believe that SIngapore fell to the Japanese in such remarkably easy terms. They were outnumbered 3 to 1 and they attacked an island. Pretty poor effort by the British commanders at the time. Poor defensive plan, poor intelligence, lack of courage. If they had have known what was to come under occupation perhaps they would have fought harder. But, they did know the Japanese and their brutality. Why they just rolled over is just remarkable.


----------



## Sean K

I posted this to my Survival Imperative Blog a few days ago. 

Just thought I'd add it here as it adds some words to the pictures.

http://thesurvivalimperative.blogspot.com.au


----------



## Sean K

Well, This chick is truly incredible. I'm gob smacked. 

I don't think I've posted something up like this ever before. I'm just, um, gobsmacked.


----------



## Sean K

Leaving Friday for a 5 day trip with 2 nights on a boat and 3 in hotels. Haven't been diving since Jan 12! I might need to do a check dive. LOL.


----------



## Sean K

I'm going on a little dive trip to Cairns on Friday and will be hopping aboard a Pro Dive boat. 





I've been on about 6 live-aboards up there so looking forward to checking these guys out. 

They are supposed to be one of the oldest, and are very well rated on Trip Advisor, but it's all relative to expectations I suppose. I expect these guys to be middle-of-the-road. 

http://www.prodive.com.au/Great+Barrier+Reef+-+Cairns/3+Days+2+Nights

Also staying at my favourite hotel (almost in the world for some reason) the Shangri-La at the Marina. 




http://www.shangri-la.com/cairns/shangrila

Bring it on!!!


----------



## Sean K

OK, bad start. We were picked up over 20 minutes late from our hotel. At 6.15am, this is just bad, bad juju. We spent 20 minutes sitting in the gutter in front of our hotel when we could have been sleeping or getting a coffee somewhere. Not a good start to the trip. You just shouldn't get these things wrong at this time of the day. Maybe just an anomaly. Maybe I'm not a backpacker anymore that accepts this as standard?

Anyway, pretty smooth operation once we did get picked up. Once on board, great introductions, creating a vibrant and fun atmosphere but should we be clapping the staff before the trip starts? Huh?? It should be all about us at this stage thank you very much. A bit weird, but got the juices flowing I suppose. Good job with the intro to Tour Manager / Trip Director, Jason. 

The Scuba Pro I is a little tired compared to the web photos (of course) but is kept in pretty good shape I suppose. Is smaller in real life. Very basic rooms. Blanket stained. Pillows very average. Nice top deck area. Accommodation more suitable for young singles and travellers as opposed to honeymooners. I guess that's their market. 

Once settled on board we realised there were no towels provided... No booze for sale... Huh? I suppose I would have known this if we'd read the fine print, but this is Queensland! This is a tourism business! Why would I wonder if there'd be a towel or if I could buy plonk? Must be just too costly to do the laundry and too labour intensive to sell the grog. Or, too costly to have the liquour licence. Anyway, I blame my wife for not checking. And, luckily, we brought some cocktails of our liking on board just in case anyway. And, I asked the cook nicely about spare towels and she seemed to go out of her way to provide me a small hand towel that was just sufficient. 

We have our own gear but the kit provided to the other divers looked great. Relatively new and in very good condition. Nice one.

These guys have some fantastic dive sites. A great combination of wall, reef, swim throughs, special fish, vis. All under 18m. Some if the best coral I've seen on the reef. Didn't spend too long at any site which was well managed. 

Saw some great fish on this trip. How about a Giant Guitar Fish! Woohoo! Never thought I'd see something like that. Saw all the rest of the usual GBR fish including a Grey Reef Shark up pretty close. Lots of White Tips. Not so many Turtles, I think they were deliberately avoiding us. 

Limited guided diving which should be fixed. While the dive briefs were informative, the maps were never completely accurate, so people missed key aspects of dives. They only offer the first day and first night dive to be guided with the justification that they don't have enough staff. Well, put another DM on, or a DMT, and offer the service. Would be a huge value add. 

Caroline the Swedish cook did an outstanding job with the menu and food she's given. Everything prepared very well, less some veggies that were underdone. The lasagne was especially good. Great rich bog sauce setting it a cut above. However, not enough main meal options. You've got to have 2 options don't you? Maybe the size of the galley prevents this? They overcome the lack of main options with a variety of salads. Coffee, tea, biscuits and fruit always available. Overall, plenty of tucker, you wont go hungry. 

Excellent trip management by Jason. No one in any doubt about administration and expectations. Comprehensive dive briefs throughout, although a little too much sarcasm. Funny to some. Overall, great work.

Pro Dive are lucky one staff member has decided to leave. Rude on a couple of occasions and lacking a customer service focus. A negative impact on my experience. 

New girl Laura from the Old Dart wins best crew member. A naturally likeable, affable and relaxed person keen to help. Excellent customer service skills! She's a great new asset to Pro Dive. Thanks Laura! 

Overall, excellent value for money. Fantastic few days. Possibly the best value out of Cairns. If they had have picked us up on time, had an ensuite room for us, provided a towel and sold booze, then the best value for money operation in town.

Some photos on my blog: http://thesurvivalimperative.blogspot.com.au


----------



## Smurf1976

Last post on ASF for a while.

Heading off on holidays - UK and Europe here we come.... 

Think I've got it all sorted.

Flights etc all booked.

Pets - organised someone to come daily and feed the cat and mice. 

Now just trying to figure out this French and German speaking caper. Knew there was going to be something difficult..... 

Best of luck everyone with your investing. I predict that the All Ords will be somewhere between 1000 and 10,000 when I come back late June depending on what Trump says, who bombs who next, who wins the UK elections, what happens in France and most importantly the ratio of which way the wind is blowing at 7:28 pm in Launceston to the temperature at 2:47 am the next day in Bourke divided by the price of petrol in Adelaide. No point being too precise about these things..... 

Cheers.


----------



## Joe Blow

Have a great trip Smurf! Be safe and enjoy Europe. I look forward to a few travel stories upon your return.


----------



## Tink

Have a wonderful and safe trip, Smurf.
Enjoy.

--------------------------
_Travel Photos.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/asf-travel-photos.2936/_


----------



## SirRumpole

We might actually have solved our electricity crisis by the time Smurf gets back.

HAHAHAHA.

Have a good trip Smurf.


----------



## Smurf1976

Well this has been a brilliant trip...

Sitting at airport in Austria now, waiting to board the first of 3 flights to come home over the next 28 hours. Could get a bit tired I think...


----------



## Joe Blow

Glad you had a good trip Smurf. Nothing like getting away for a while, taking it easy and seeing some other cultures.

Have a safe trip back! Hope the jet lag doesn't hit you too hard.


----------



## SirRumpole

Perhaps Smurf would like to take Tony Abbott with him next time and leave him somewhere in say, Siberia.


----------



## noirua

Why not holiday in an unexpected place, DRC:




Good morning from beautiful Lubumbashi, DRC


----------



## qldfrog

Irony, RDC is not exactly even isnti it.more a definition of hell?


----------



## sptrawler

noirua said:


> Why not holiday in an unexpected place, DRC:
> 
> Good morning from beautiful Lubumbashi, DRC



What the hell are you doing there, hopefully working, but not as a mercenary I hope.


----------



## qldfrog

Heaven.. sorry phone autospeller at it again


----------

